# Potty training-What am I doing wrong



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

You're probably going to have to wake her up a little bit around the 11:30p to really make sure she's going potty before bedding down for (hopefully) the night.

Is her crate near your bed where you'll hear her when she first wakes up in the middle of the night? You want to make sure you can respond at the first sign of whining when she wakes up in the middle of the night - especially if that's when she's peeing inside the crate.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

She is still a very young puppy with a teeny-tiny bladder and doesn't have much warning between 'feeling the need to go' and actually 'going'...
Asking her to - feel the urge, tell you, and then have the bladder control to wait for you to wake up and get her out is asking an awful lot for young pup.
Patience and you will get there no doubt..
Keeping her close by (as well as your shoes and coat!) so you can hear her stir, will help a lot.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

It just takes time. She has to grow a lot and there will be accidents along the way. Be sure to clean with Nature's Miracle or white vinegar and water to get rid of odor. Take out often, every hour or so when awake, after playing and eating or drinking. And every time she does it outside give a treat and be very excited and happy. Yes, even at 3 am. Lots of work for you at the front end, but really pays off in the long term.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Is she scared of going outside when its dark? Rileah isn't too crazy about it. I make sure we have as much light out there as we can. Just a thought.


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank You everyone for all your suggestions. When she is out of her crate she is wonderful. She goes to the door and scratches to go out. (I may start using the bells, or do you think it is too late?) There has only been a few accidents and they were our fault. Just not quick enough getting her out. (Lots of pouring rain lately and by the time shoes and coats got on, too late. I do not keep her in our room at night but have baby monitor in the family room and am a light sleeper. She is a very quiet pup. The only time she makes any noise is if her cage is messed or she is in play mode and not ready for bed. And then her cries are not loud and only last seconds. 20 tops. I am just going to have to be patient and clean up her messes until her little system can wait longer. I dont mind cleaning up messes at 1 am. I just don't want her to be upset having a messy bed. She is more work than my two girls were at this age. But, I know soon it will end and miss the little puppy stage. We went to the vet yesterday. Good bill of health. He said she is a very laid back pup. Will be a couch potato in the house, but play for hours outside with a ball. Just like his. Perfect for us. Thanks again everyone. Have a great Easter.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

What you may want to do is set an alarm and get up with her sometime in the night to go, then just make it earlier and earlier until she's no longer needing it. So if you get up with her at 1, then start making it 12:45 and so on.

She may not be making much noise because you're not nearby, or the crate is big enough that she can move around and find a spot to go but then can't get away.

Good luck!


----------



## pensgirl (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks to all. Sorry I have been away a few days. With Easter, soccer starting and a new puppy its hard to find time. Finally, we have had a dry bed 2 nights in a row. I took her water at 6 instead of 7. She goes to bed around 10:30 - 11 and wakes up around 4. No mess. For lunch I stop in around 11:00 and give her an hour break from the cage. DH gets home around 3:30 and lets her out. This schedule has been working well for us. 

I do have another question. When do I start increasing time to her mid-day break? I was going to start increasing 15 min. a week when she is 4 months old.

Also, we are tying the bells when she is out. She already goes to the door and scratches. I'm crossing my fingers she will use the bell instead to prevent damage to the door. Do you think it's too late and they will just confuse her?


----------

